# What extractor to buy?



## Dermottj (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thinking I want to purchase a honey extractor and really want to know how I should attack it? I've currently got 3 hives, one only will produce honey this season (just starting now for me in South Eastern Australia) however I anticipate increasing my hive numbers slowly over the next couple of years and realistically feel I could have somewhere from 6 - 8 on an ongoing basis.

What sort of extractor should I go for? I'm leaning toward stainless steel but not sure if I should just go with a 2 frame, go for a 4 frame or even if I should be looking for a manual (which I could possibly retro fit a motor to) one or an electric one.

Any advice given would be greatly appreciated,

John


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

IMHO the Maxant 3100P is the best extractor you can get. You sound like me in that I think you're going to have more hives than you initially anticipated. I started out with two hives in April and now I have 17. I was so glad I spent a little more and got a good one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpo8jmxV4P0


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

I was going to get a hand crank but was told you will regret it so I have the Maxant 3100P and am very happy with it. The best part of owning it is the customer service. While cleaning my extractor I lost a bearing so I e-mailed them after hours and they shipped me one the next day. The people there are great. It’s all made in the USA it’s great.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

> or even if I should be looking for a manual (which I could possibly retro fit a motor to)


Then consider the Maxant 3100H. It's the manual version of the 3100P mentioned above. You can hand crank for a couple years until you get tired (or your budget improves) and then order the motor which is made specifically for that model.

That said, I have no idea what shipping costs to Australia would be. So it would certainly be worthwhile to see if there are some suppliers closer to your half of the planet.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't buy an extractor for three hives unless it was used at a bargain price. I went 26 years without one and held out for an 18 frame radial electric and have never regretted it. I had between 2 and 7 hives all those years but was starting to expand and I had some cash.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Purchases are always dependant on expendable cash. I would not get a hand crank one unless there was a motorized option that can be easily retrofitted. Used is a great idea but if it is any good you will have to be fast because everyone wants a good extractor for half of what a new one costs. If you are thinking about expanding then you would be foolish to get a plastic one IMO.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I purchased a Mann Lake 18 frame motorized radial when I started 10years ago. Best investment I made. Life is good.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Charlie B,

That video is pretty spooky with those wind chimes in the background...

Adam


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I know, kinda creepy huh. Like Fargo, you expect to see a foot come out of the top.


----------



## tom28734 (Dec 27, 2007)

Best decision I ever made in beekeeping: 3 years ago I bought ONE QUARTER of a Dadant radial 6 frame extractor. (Dadant becaust the motor and controller are superior). I got together with three other local beekeepers and we share ownership of the extractor. We have a buyout agreement for 1/2 price should any of us quit. We each have 2 to 12 colonies. It has worked out very well.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

tom28734 said:


> Dadant becaust the motor and controller are superior)


Superior to what? If your saying that Dadant is superior to Maxant then you should do a little more research. Our club had a Dadant to use for free and I still bought a Maxant. Much better craftsmanship and durability IMHO.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Free shipping ( US ONLY ) on all 3100 models for the month of December!


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

I would highly recommend the Maxant 3100P, if they are available there. I would be surprised if they had free shipping to Australia.
You will definitely want a powered model though. You have to crank the manual ones for almost 1/2 an hour to get all the honey out. Unless your training for a one armed wheel chair race, you probably wouldn't be too happy about it.
I just bought a Maxant 3100P a couple months ago, and it is built like a battle ship, and works great. I went factory to pick it up, and the people were awesome. As my apiary grows they will definitely be an important resource for me.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Corvair68 said:


> and it is built like a battle ship, and works great.


I am sure it works great and looks nice but I don't think you have seen to many battle ships or equipment built like them.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a maxant 3100 Manual and unless I'm leaving a ton of honey in the frames, spinning them out tangentaly they are done with in like 5 mins and they seem to be pretty dry. Leaving just a little honey on there seems to encourage them to get right back up there and repair what ever damage you might have done. All my frames from extracting this year went back on with a little damage, some with a lot of damage (amazingly that was when I tried my foundationless frames radially, I thought that would have been easier on them), but with in a week they had them all fixed up again. Just too bad we ended the summer with a drought so I didn't get another drop after harvesting in June.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the issue with foundationless is not being attached at the bottom of the frame. With more weight/ honey on one side than the other the force can bend to one side and rip out the comb. The action of uncapping probably weakens the comb at the top to start with. Supporting the comb with rubber bands like you do with a cut out might help.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought about using the rubber bands, but decided it was more trouble than it was worth. The frames spun out faster with tangential than with radial with out the blow out problems (I am guessing because the cage acted like a support) I could still do like 6 mediums tangentialy I just had to over lap the bars a little. I guess I'll still do my shallow's radially because most of those have the plastic foundation (from my starter kit like 8 years ago LOL)


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a well built Maxant 3100P I bought this year good price but excellent machine. Just bought some hive tools from them as well great company to deal with.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Love my 3100P!! Can't go wrong. I also like the fact that you can sling both ways, I had some really thick honey this year and slinging them tangentially was the way to go.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> Free shipping ( US ONLY ) on all 3100 models for the month of December!


Yeah, but what about the biggie....the baseball cap? 

How's that new youngun doing? Got him a bee suit yet? 

Ed


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

:lpf:
He has a few more years to go before he suits up! :banana:


----------



## Peakebrook (Apr 18, 2010)

I own the Maxant 1400PL and it is a great extractor. But has been mentioned, a little much for only three hives. 

I also own Maxant bottling tanks, and the quality of all their products is excellent.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Intheswamp said:


> Yeah, but what about the biggie....the baseball cap?
> Ed


Did I mention that I have a Maxant baseball cap? When I wear it to bee club meetings it's like a scene in the old westerns where the hero walks into the saloon and everyone stops talking and gives you instant respect. As you pass through the crowd of nervous beekeepers you can hear the faint whispers, "He must be our guest speaker" or "He probably harvested more honey this year than all of us combined".


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

I wasn't going to mention the baseball cap, because I figured Jake only gave them to people he liked and I didn't want everyone to be jealous. But apparently he'll give them to just about anybody! Jeesh I don't feel special anymore!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

It's not an honor. It is usually an indication that you are going bald and can't play anymore.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> ... As you pass through the crowd of nervous beekeepers you can hear the faint whispers, "He must be our guest speaker" or "He probably harvested more honey this year than all of us combined".


I love it Charlie!


----------



## Dermottj (Oct 12, 2011)

Just following up on this thread, I can get a used steel extractor (not staniless) with a motor that goes forward & reverse and is apparantly in reasonably good condition for $250 (4 frame) would you think its worth considering or am I better to just go for a new stainless steel one?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

If you plan to expand your apiary over the next couple of seasons I would get something larger than a four frame.


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

I would bite it and get the stainless one it the funds are there.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Stainless, new or old no matter what size.


----------



## Dermottj (Oct 12, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback, stainless was my thought although I was tempted to lower my sights on this one! I'm running WSP size, is a 4 frame extractor big enough or should I look at a larger model, just to confirm at the start of next season I anticipate having 5 decent size hives up and running and plan on going out to perhaps 10 the season after, not sure how many I'll end up with but 5 next year is the start point.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

If ya think a hand crank is a lot of work try crush and strain, you can then become a masseur after a season. I also think ya need to decide on your harvest time frame.If ya harvest all at one time the bigger the better. If on the other hand if you are going to harvest a few frames hear and there then a hand crank should work well. If ya have kids put em to work make em pay for that new I pad they want for Christmas. HA


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I think a four frame extractor is big enough for 5 hives. If you grow to 20 hives you could get another 4 frame extractor. The secrete to efficient production is overlap. Load one extractor while the other one spins not how big the extractor is until you grow to hundreds of hives where you will need extra help anyway. If you are buying a good extractor you could never wear it out in five years so it still has value if you need to upgrade.


----------



## Dermottj (Oct 12, 2011)

Fair comment Acebird, like your opinion. Not so keen on the crush method, although I have got 5 kids to help I'm not sure how much honey would be edible at the end of it! Serioulsy though, I'm hoping to re-use the frames with wax again as apposed to making the bees draw too many combs out, I'm hoping to get as much honey as possible


----------

